# bacon



## andro (14/2/17)

please dont laugh ....wanna try bacon concentrate. 
who has it ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (14/2/17)

TFA Bacon? I believe it's a no-fly concentrate. I tried some of this when SkyBlue had some, it was epic! I tried some bacon with some banana and caramel, awesome stuff. Just don't vape it or even open the bottle indoors, seriously 

I think I might still have some left, I can send you some of you like?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## andro (14/2/17)

BumbleBee said:


> TFA Bacon? I believe it's a no-fly concentrate. I tried some of this when SkyBlue had some, it was epic! I tried some bacon with some banana and caramel, awesome stuff. Just don't vape it or even open the bottle indoors, seriously
> 
> I think I might still have some left, I can send you some of you like?


I would appreciate that so much if u could . Let me know if u still have some please


----------



## BumbleBee (14/2/17)

andro said:


> I would appreciate that so much if u could . Let me know if u still have some please


No problem, I just need to find it. I don't keep it with my stash, it's sealed in a bag in a glass jar in another bag somewhere safe 

Drop me a pm and we arrange delivery

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/2/17)

Lol @BumbleBee 

Not laughing at you @andro - i just find it funny
Let us know what you make with it if you get some

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (14/2/17)

Croissant with bacon and maple syrup or french toast with bacon honey and strawberry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (14/2/17)

andro said:


> Croissant with bacon and maple syrup or french toast with bacon honey and strawberry


The bacon does need some strong flavours, honey will work well. Not sure about the Croissant though, its heavy on the lemon. A waffle will make a good base, or even some frosted donut if you have some.

Ps. The bacon is strong, so strong that you don't even need to add it to your mix, just keep it in the same room for a few minutes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (14/2/17)

BumbleBee said:


> The bacon does need some strong flavours, honey will work well. Not sure about the Croissant though, its heavy on the lemon. A waffle will make a good base, or even some frosted donut if you have some.
> 
> Ps. The bacon is strong, so strong that you don't even need to add it to your mix, just keep it in the same room for a few minutes


A 10% solution might be advised?


----------



## BumbleBee (14/2/17)

Andre said:


> A 10% solution might be advised?


Not exactly, that was just a bit of humour. It's not a particularly concentrated flavour, I was using this between 2 and 5% but it is very pungent. The smell sticks to everything.
I should add that the use of gloves is highly recommended.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/8/17)

Here, if you are still looking @andro.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

